

Mozilla Joins Open Invention Network - nathanhammond
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2010/09/21/mozilla-joins-open-invention-network/

======
nathanhammond
It seems more and more that the only real reason to engage in the patent game
is mutually assured destruction or forcing somebody to come to the table and
talk about licensing.

